# Breeders in Sg



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

hi i`m curious if theres ani breeders in sg(singapore)?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm feeling dumb------what/where is sq?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I'm feeling dumb------what/where is sq?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I was going to ask the same thing earlier, but
decided not to. So I guess me and you are...Dumb & Dumber!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=236931
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess is Saskachewan Canada







!!!

p.s. nope don't know any breeders there - I'm from MN!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm dumbest, I have no clue..


Andrea~


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I googled sg and came up with a lot of things of said Singapore. 
So Singapore is my guess.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Southern Georgia?


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL SG=SIngapore~!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Stuttgart, Germany!!























EDIT: Oh I see now... Singapore!!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

hahahha onli one person have it right the rest were.............


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I don't have the link, BUT I remembered being on a maltese message board that is based in Singapore. I think it took me all of a week before I realized the message board was in Singapore. Unfortunately I don't have that link anymore and I can't recall if it was a reputable board or not. 

Sorry I can't be of any other help. 

Karyn


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> I don't have the link, BUT I remembered being on a maltese message board that is based in Singapore. I think it took me all of a week before I realized the message board was in Singapore. Unfortunately I don't have that link anymore and I can't recall if it was a reputable board or not.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of any other help.
> 
> Karyn[/B]


hi u mind helping me search agasin or at least remember some parts of the links?thx


----------

